# Frozen Plum ?



## Casper (Aug 16, 2007)

Can I freeze plum for a couple weeks and make wine with them. I heard we should not freeze fruits from tree


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry Casper, seems no one knows this one but I know you can freeze crab apples as Ive seen recommendations for this on a few forums but have never heard of anyone freezing a plum. Not that it cant be done just dont know if its good for that particular fruit.


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 16, 2007)

Go ahead and freeze them. It's just going to make them mushy when they thaw. We've frozen apples for wine and it seemed to do them no harm. The worst thing that I can see happening is that it will break down the cell structure. We freeze choke cherries and that works out great!


----------



## swillologist (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm sure there are people here that know more about this then I do. But the recipe book I use recommends freezingall the fruit. It said that it breaks down the fiber and extracts more juice and flavor per pound. I don't know why it wouldn't work for plums also. I freeze everything that I use.


----------



## kutya (Aug 17, 2007)

I have frozen plums before. I have a batch of plum going right now that had the plums frozen since last year. I haven't noticed anything different about the process. I always stock up on fruit in the summer, so I have no choice but to freeze it.


----------



## Casper (Aug 17, 2007)

I am picking up those plums this afternoon and I have no choice to freeze them, I am going at sea for the next 2 weeks.


Thank you very much for the replies.


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 18, 2007)

Do your prep work on the fruit before you freeze them though. Wash, trim and weigh them, so that when you take them out of the freezer all you need to do is open the bags and drop them into the bucket. We try to write the weight on the outside of each bag so we always knowhow muchisin them. Poor Bert and I are getting a bit old to retain that type of knowledge.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2007)

PWP, don't your humble servants do that for you?




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Casper (Aug 18, 2007)

I trimed them and put the skin in an other bag, I have for 26 Lbs of plum. Dop you recommend to add the skin in the must ?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2007)

The skin wont hurt and might give it some tannins for body. Not sure if plum skins are like grape skins but I would say throw them in.


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 19, 2007)

wade said:


> PWP, don't your humble servants do that for you?


Wade, WE is a general term. As in _"We the people..."



_


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2007)

Must be kinda like when my boss says that WE need to get this job done!


----------



## kutya (Aug 21, 2007)

I would throw the skins in with the plums. I don't know if they add tanin, but I have used the skins before..


----------



## Casper (Aug 22, 2007)

I wil take your advise and put the skins with the must. 
I have so many wines to start when I come back from sea; Blackberry, Blackberry Port, Plum, Raspberry and some wine kits for blending. Can't wait.


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 24, 2007)

Sail safely! We look forward to hearing from you when you return!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 24, 2007)

Safe voyage casper *Edited by: Waldo *


----------

